# قرار صيام المسيحيين في الاول من رمضان !!!؟؟؟



## faris sd4l (26 أغسطس 2008)

*مرحبا اخواني*
*.*
:smi411:
*لا في قرار و لا شي بس حبيت اجذبكم للموضوع*
:heat::heat:

*اكيد بتتذكروا اليوم اللي عملناه عشان الصوم و الصلاة للسعودية*
*اللي صار بيوم الجمعة بتاريخ 20/6/2008*
*و اكيد ربنا استجاب و حتى انه الكل سمع عن اول شهيدة سعودية*
*( سارا أو فاطمة المطيري ) *
*.*
*.*
*حابب نعمل يوم تاني للصلاة و الصوم لهالدولة و بيكون في اول يوم من ايام رمضان حسب الدولة السعودية*
*.*
*شو رأيكم موافقين ؟؟!!*
*اللي موافق يحط الاسماء اللي قبله بعدين يحط اسمه لا تنسو كمان تحطوا رقمكم*
*.*
*الاسماء للان*
*.*
*1 - faris sd4l*

*.*
*أخوكم في المسيح فارس*
*ربنا يباركم**
*​*
*​*
*


----------



## faris sd4l (26 أغسطس 2008)

*الحمدلله ولا رد*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

*



اللي موافق يحط الاسماء اللي قبله بعدين يحط اسمه لا تنسو كمان تحطوا رقمكم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انا موافقة بس مفهمتش اسماء مين اللي احطها الاول

للاسف مكنتش معاكم في المرة اللي فاتت فمش عارفة *


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2008)

*1 - faris sd4l*

2-فراشة مسيحية

3- ميرنا​


----------



## faris sd4l (26 أغسطس 2008)

*الاسماء رح نعيدهم من الاول بهدا الموضوع اختي فراشة*
*يعني الاسماء للان*​ 
*1 - faris sd4l*
*2 - فراشة مسيحية*
*3 - ميرنا*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 أغسطس 2008)

1 - faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة


----------



## ارووجة (26 أغسطس 2008)

1- faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2008)

*1- faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

ايوة ماشي و بعدين بعد ماكتبنا اسمائنا​


----------



## جيلان (26 أغسطس 2008)

1- faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان​


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2008)

حد يسخبى ايه يا روم متصبرى ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

مش فاهمة حاجة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

1- faris sd4l​ 
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل​ 
7-جيلان
8-يارا​


----------



## faris sd4l (26 أغسطس 2008)

*اختي فراشة ولا يهمك هلا بفهمك*
*قبل شهرين تقريبا عملنا يوم للصلاة و الصوم لدولة السعودية*
*و انضم عدد مش كبير لكن الفكرة مش بالعدد*
*و كان بعد هاي المدة انه سمعنا عن اول شهيدة مسيحية في السعودية*
*( الشهيدة سارا , فاطمة المطيري )*

*بدنا نعيد هدا اليوم مرة تانية , و هذا اليوم رح يصادف اول يوم رمضان حسب الدولة السعودية*
*طبعا الصيام ما بقصد فيه الانقطاع عن الأكل بس بل ايضا الانقطاع عن شيء تحبه لفترة زمنية*
*لكن اياكم تفكروا تنقطعوا عن المنتدى*

*رح نصلي لأكتر من موضوع هدول منهم و اللي عندهم اضافات بنتمنى يضيفوهم من دون خجل*
*لكن قبل ما احط المواضيع اللي رح نصلي و نصوم عشانهم لا تنسوا تدعوا غيركم حتى لو هما خارج المنتدى أهم شي الشركة*

*المواضيع اللي رح نصلي عشانها هي :*

*+ افتتاح كنائس بالسعودية *
*+ الصلاة لأجل المتنصرين و عائلاتهم لحمايتهم و عشان يجلبوا نفوس للرب*
*+ الصلاة لأجل رؤساء و حكام هذه الدولة*
*+ الصلاة لأجل معرفة اكبر عدد عن إلهنا الحقيقي*
*+ السماح بحرية العقيدة في دستور هذه الدولة*

*أخوكم في المسيح فارس*
*ربنا يباركم*​


----------



## مارى ام يوسف (26 أغسطس 2008)

1- faris sd4l

2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل

7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف​​​
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

ايوة كدا فهمت و عجبتني جدا جدا الفكرة دي

و نصلي كمان من اجل منتدانا الغالي منتدى الكنيسة

ربنا يحرسة من ضربات العدو و يحافظ علية و يديمة منارة الانترنت كلة​


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2008)

لماذا الاول من رمضان؟
مادخل صلواتنا بأول رمضان؟


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 أغسطس 2008)

أيوة يا فارس انا عندى نفس سؤال روك ليه أول رمضان خصوصا يعنى ؟؟

أحنا مالنا ومال رمضان !!!​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أغسطس 2008)

فارس ما دخل صلواتنا ورمضان 
يعنى لازم يكون اول رمضان علشان نصلى للمواضيع التى ذكرتها 
وليه مانصليش دلوقتى ​


----------



## faris sd4l (26 أغسطس 2008)

*لا سبب معين لكن بما انه الاول من رمضان قريب و بنقدر نجمع عدد كبير بهالمدة*
*و صراحة حابب نعيد هدا اليوم مرة تانية لانه المرة الماضية في ناس عرفت عن الموضوع متأخر*
*و حتى نشاركهم ايضا بأول يوم من صيامهم بصيامنا*
*لكن اكيد لا دخل لصلواتنا لا برمضان و لا بغيره*​ 
*لكن اذا اردتم تغيير الموعد لا مانع ابدا لدي*
*اخواني المشرفين و الاداريين لديكم الحق الكامل بتغيير الوقت و ايضا اسم العنوان اذا كان لا يلائم*​


----------



## w_cheval_w (26 أغسطس 2008)

1- faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10-w_cheval_w


----------



## أَمَة (26 أغسطس 2008)

أنا موافقة - اختاروا اليوم الذي يراه الجميع مناسبا، 
وما عندي مانع أي يوم يكون، لأن​ 
[q-bible]
نحن نعلم إن كل الأشياء تعمل معًا للخير للذين يحبون الله –(رو 28:8 ) ​[/q-bible]
1- faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أغسطس 2008)

طيب ليه مانقولش المعاد اول الشهر الجاى ؟​


----------



## faris sd4l (26 أغسطس 2008)

*على راحتك مهو نفس الشي*
*لكن افهم منك انك موافق على الفكرة*
*لكنك معترض على الاسم او الميعاد ؟؟!!*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أغسطس 2008)

مش اعتراض 
بس انت لما تقول اول رمضان يعنى الموضوع متعلق بشهر رمضان 
ده الالى انا اقصده مش اكتر 
لاكن الفكره جميله ​


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2008)

1- faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12​ 
جوجو
 اسف يا جماعة جيت متأخر


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (27 أغسطس 2008)

1- faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح

انا معاكم فكرة كثير كوووويسة​


----------



## dodi lover (27 أغسطس 2008)

1- faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover



فعلا فكرة كتيير حللللللللوة


ميرسى ليك على الموضوع​


----------



## mary kamel (27 أغسطس 2008)

1- faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel


----------



## mary kamel (27 أغسطس 2008)

بس المهم تحددوا اليوم الى هنصوم فيه بقى
سلام الرب 
فكره رائعه faris sd4l  اشكرك


----------



## amjad-ri (27 أغسطس 2008)

*1- faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri​*


----------



## faris sd4l (27 أغسطس 2008)

*ربنا يبارككم كلكم انا كتير انبسطت لما شفت العدد بتمنى كمان يزيدوا*
*لكن اخواني اللي سألوا عن لماذا يكون الأول من رمضان*
*انا جاوبتكم لكن انتم لسا ما اعطيتوني هل انتم موافقين ولا شو ؟؟!!*​ 
.​


mary kamel قال:


> بس المهم تحددوا اليوم الى هنصوم فيه بقى
> سلام الرب
> فكره رائعه faris sd4l اشكرك


 
*اهلا , اليوم هو زي ما حكينا بالأول من رمضان حسب الدولة السعودية*​


----------



## romyo (27 أغسطس 2008)

1- faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri
17-romyo

لكن اتمنى تكون الصلاة والصوم لأجل كل المسلمين فى كل العالم بالاخص السعودية ومصر القبطية المحتله
ربنا يتمجد فى كل مكان وارض
وفى كل قلب
امين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أغسطس 2008)

*- faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri
17-romyo
18- نيفين رمزي*

*وانا مواقفه طبعا*​


----------



## missorang2006 (27 أغسطس 2008)

* faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri
17-romyo
18- نيفين رمزي
19- missorang2006
فكرة رائعة فارس ربنا يباركك جد​*


----------



## الى النور (27 أغسطس 2008)

missorang2006 قال:


> * faris sd4l
> 2 - فراشة مسيحية
> 3 - ميرنا
> 4- احلى ديانة
> ...


----------



## استفانوس (27 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri
17-romyo
18- نيفين رمزي
19- missorang2006
20-الى النور
21 - استفانوس​


----------



## mero_engel (27 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri
17-romyo
18- نيفين رمزي
19- missorang2006
20-الى النور
21 - استفانوس
*22- mero_engel*​


----------



## صوت الرب (27 أغسطس 2008)

*faris sd4l 1
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri
17-romyo
18- نيفين رمزي
19- missorang2006
20-الى النور
21 - استفانوس
22- mero_engel
23- صوت الرب​*


----------



## peace_86 (28 أغسطس 2008)

*دايما مواضيعك حلوة وتريح الانفاس
شوف بسبب صلواتنا العميقة في ذاك اليوم استجاب الرب يسوع لنا
حتى ان اثنتين من صديقات فاطمة المطيري الشهيدة-الله يرحمها- بدأتا تفكران بالمذهب الذين يعيشون به
والتفكير في التحول للمسيحية
بجد ما كنت اعرف سابقا قيمة الصلاة

لذلك انا معاكم مليون مليون بالمية حبيبي فارس

faris sd4l 1
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri
17-romyo
18- نيفين رمزي
19- missorang2006
20-الى النور
21 - استفانوس
22- mero_engel
23- صوت الرب*
*24- peace_86 (رامي)*


----------



## maria123 (28 أغسطس 2008)

faris sd4l 1
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri
17-romyo
18- نيفين رمزي
19- missorang2006
20-الى النور
21 - استفانوس
22- mero_engel
23- صوت الرب
24- peace_86 (رامي)

25-maria123

بس سؤال شلون رح يكون الصوم


----------



## peace_86 (28 أغسطس 2008)

*بس كمان مش نصلي للسعودية فقط
لا لازم نخليها لجميع بلاد العربية والاسلامية
يعني تحديدا" بلاد الشرق الاوسخ.. قصدي اقول الشرق الاوسط

وكمان بالنسبة للاخوة اللي بيسالوا ليه رمضان تحديدا"
لسببين:
1- تخيلوا منظر الله في السماء وهو ينظر للصائمين: المسلمين الذين يدعون علينا في المساجد(وهم يركزوا في هذه الادعية بالذات في ايام رمضان لان ابواب السما تكون مفتوحة حسب كلامهم) وينظر الينا نحن المسيحيين المؤمنين الذين نصلي لهؤلاء الذين يدعون علينا
2- شهر رمضان هو شهر مميز عن باقي الشهور وبالذات في بلاد الشرق الأوسخ
أقصد .... الشرق الاوسط*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أغسطس 2008)

*



1- تخيلوا منظر الله في السماء وهو ينظر للصائمين: المسلمين الذين يدعون علينا في المساجد(وهم يركزوا في هذه الادعية بالذات في ايام رمضان لان ابواب السما تكون مفتوحة حسب كلامهم) وينظر الينا نحن المسيحيين المؤمنين الذين نصلي لهؤلاء الذين يدعون علينا

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اية دا يا رامي ... هما بيدعوا علينا في شهر رمضان .. طيب لية كدا ؟*

*بصراحة جديدة جدا عليا دي*

*ربنا يسامحهم بجد*

*يا جماعة انا من رأيي نبدأ من أول يوم رمضان برضة*

*علشان ربنا يشوف الفرق احنا بنصليلهم و هما بيدعوا علينا*


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *اية دا يا رامي ... هما بيدعوا علينا في شهر رمضان .. طيب لية كدا ؟*
> 
> *بصراحة جديدة جدا عليا دي*
> 
> ...



ربناااااااااااااااااااا موجود​


----------



## faris sd4l (28 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا للكل على مشاراكاتكم كلماتكم اكتر من رائعة بتمنى يزيد العدد اكتر و اكتر*
*.*
*طيب عشان اللي بيسألوا كيف نصوم ؟؟*
*طبعا اللي متعارف عند الكل الصيام هو الانقطاع عن الاكل*
*لكن شخصيا افضل ليس فقط الانقطاع عن الاكل بل ايضا عن شيء انتا*
*بتحبه لفترة زمنية انتا بتحددها حسب قدرتك*
*يعني مثلا اذا بتقعد 3-4 ساعات تلفيزيون اقضيهم بشي تاني*
*مثلا قراءة بالانجيل و سماعة الترانيم و الصلاه*

*الاسماء للان*

*faris sd4l  -1
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri
17-romyo
18- نيفين رمزي
19- missorang2006
20-الى النور
21 - استفانوس
22- mero_engel
23- صوت الرب
24- peace_86 (رامي)
25-maria123*
*.
*​*
**ربنا يبارككم سلام المسيح*​*
*


----------



## bnt elra3y (28 أغسطس 2008)

*حلوة الفكرة دى وعجبتنى اوى انا معاكم فى الموضوع ده 
faris sd4l -1
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri
17-romyo
18- نيفين رمزي
19- missorang2006
20-الى النور
21 - استفانوس
22- mero_engel
23- صوت الرب
24- peace_86 (رامي)
25-maria123
26- bnt elra3y​*


----------



## Coptic Princess (29 أغسطس 2008)

*faris sd4l -1
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرنا
4- احلى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri
17-romyo
18- نيفين رمزي
19- missorang2006
20-الى النور
21 - استفانوس
22- mero_engel
23- صوت الرب
24- peace_86 (رامي)
25-maria123
26- bnt elra3y*
*27- Coptic Princess*

*فكره مباركه ربنا يبارك تعبكم وتعيشوا وتصوموا*​


----------



## mary kamel (30 أغسطس 2008)

انا عندى سؤال بس الصيام 24 ساعه ولا ايه


----------



## Gondy maghol (30 أغسطس 2008)

[Faris sd4l -1
4- احل
2 - فراشة مسيحية
3 - ميرناى ديانة
5- ارووجة
6- مايكل
7-جيلان
8-يارا
9-مارى ام يوسف
10- w_cheval_w
11- أمة
come with me_12
13- عراقية للمسيح
14- dodi lover
15- mary kamel
16-amjad-ri
17-romyo
18- نيفين رمزي
19- missorang2006
20-الى النور
21 - استفانوس
22- mero_engel
23- صوت الرب
24- peace_86 (رامي)
25-maria123
26- bnt elra3y
27- Coptic Princess
28-Gondy maghol

فكرة رائعة. انا ايضا احب ان اشارك . ربنا يبارك الجميع


----------



## peace_86 (30 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا موجود ياعزيزتي فراشة
ربنا موجود


----------



## ارووجة (30 أغسطس 2008)

اليوم قرررب


----------



## faris sd4l (30 أغسطس 2008)

اخواني متى رمضان بكرا ولا بعده حدا بيعرف ؟؟!!​


----------



## peace_86 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*يوم الاثنين بالنسبة للخليج
ويوم الثلاثاء بالنسبة لشمال افريقيا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أغسطس 2008)

في مصر يوم الاثنين​


----------



## mary kamel (31 أغسطس 2008)

محدش رد على سؤالى هنصوم 24 ساعه و لا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## w_cheval_w (31 أغسطس 2008)

الصوم بيكون بين الشخص و ربوا  عني نحني بنحدد كيف
بس شباب ما تنسو حالكون و تروحوا تعملو متل الاسلام و تدعوا عليون:d
 سلام المسيح


----------



## missorang2006 (31 أغسطس 2008)

*اخواني الصيام يوم الاثنين على الاغلب او اكيد لانه فارس حكا حسب دولة السعودية!!!!!!!!!!

وكل واحد بيصوم زي ما بده والوقت الي بدو اياه لانه بينك وبين ربك والمهم السبب
واحنا صايمين عشانهم فمش راح نعيرهم او نحكي عليهم​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بكرا الصيام

رغم ان بكرا عيد ميلادي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (1 سبتمبر 2008)

peace_86 قال:


> *بس كمان مش نصلي للسعودية فقط
> لا لازم نخليها لجميع بلاد العربية والاسلامية
> يعني تحديدا" بلاد الشرق الاوسخ.. قصدي اقول الشرق الاوسط
> 
> ...




ممكن اعرف انت ليه قولت كدة ؟؟

ليه متصور اننا ممكن ندعى عليكم فى المساجد؟؟

ليه مش تفتكر اننا كلنا اخوات و اننا جران واصحاب ليه كدة العداوة اللى انت واخدها عننا ؟؟

والله انا كنت بتفرج ع الموضوع من باب الفضول بس شدت انتباهى الكلام دة


----------



## peace_86 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

> ممكن اعرف انت ليه قولت كدة ؟؟
> 
> ليه متصور اننا ممكن ندعى عليكم فى المساجد؟؟
> 
> ...



*وكأني ماكنتش في يوم مسلم سعودي!!
انا حافظ كل شي عن الاسلام والمسلمين
حافظها عن ظهر قلب*


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اذا كنت شوفت نوعيه متعصبه ف دة مش معناه ان الكل كدة

والله لو حدث كدة فعلا واى جامع سب المسيحين والله متعتقدش ان المسلمين حتفرح

اذا كانت فيه اقليه متعصبين ف ده مش معناه ان الكل كدة 

فى كل ديانه وف كل حاجة فى الدنيا فى الحلو وفى الوحش

وانا مش بتكلم وبتعمق فى دين سواء مسيحى او مسلم بس بجد كلنا اخوات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لكم دينكم ولى دينى

صدق الله العظيم 

يبقى لا ادخل ف دينك ولا تدخل فى دينى لو دة حيؤدى الى صراعات 

كل اللى بطلبه ان الحب والموده يفضلوا موجودين ودة اللى انا شيفاه من كل المسيحين اللى انا شوفتهم فى حياتى

وانا بقول فى حياتى مش نت وكلام من دة كلهم مثال للاخلاق والطيبه مش فى بينا الكلام دة 

يبقى ليه انتو تكبروا المواضيع ويبقى كره للمسلمين ليه انتو متعصبين يا جماعه والله كلنا اخوه 

صحابى انتيمى منهم مسيحين ودة لا عائق ولا حاجة واكتر من اخوات 

ليه بقه العداء دة اللى انا شيفاه هنا


----------



## faris sd4l (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*عزيزي love 4 all الموضوع هنا ليس للنقاش ولا للدخول في اي موضوع اخر الا الصلاة و الصوم لدولة السعودية أرجو منك عدم الدخول في مواضيع تانية حتى لو غيرك دخل فيها عشان ما تصلح غلط غيرك بغلط تاني و اذا في عندك اي مشكلة بتقدر تضيفها بقسمها الخاص و شكرا لك*​


----------



## faris sd4l (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*اخواني اليوم هو اليوم الموعود شكرا لكل من شارك معنا بالمنتدى و بغير المنتدى*


أبوي السماوي
جايينك اليوم و احنا كلنا ثقة و ايمان زي ما سمعتنا و استجبتلنا في المرة السابقة انك عم تسمعنا الان
يا رب احنا جايينك بتواضع حتى نقدملك صومنا و صلواتنا بهذا اليوم
ذاكرين دول الخليج بالكامل و السعودية بالخصوص
انك يا رب تبدأ بعملك فيهم و تظهر بنورك عليهم
طالبين منك انك تشرق بمجدك في هذي الدول يا رب ازيل القشور من عيونهم
واضعين ثقتنا بالكامل فيك انك قادر يا رب ان تصنع العجائب في هذه الدول
و انك قادر على انك بناية كنيستك . انت قلت انا ابني كنيستي منتظرين منك يا رب تحقق وعدك لنا

يا رب جايين ايضا طالبين منك حماية و مساعدة اخوانا المتنصرين بهذه الدول
طالبين انك تعطيهم القوة و الحكمة انهم ينشروا كلمتك بكل امانة وسط مجتمعهم
ايضا طالبين منك حرية العقيدة في هذه الدول
طالبين منك يا رب بركاتك تعم هذه البلاد و حكمة لملوك و رؤساء هذي الدول

يا رب واضعين طلباتنا بين ايديك و احنا كلنا ثقة انك سمعتنا و استجبتلنا
شكرا لك لنعمة خلاصك لك كل الكرامة و المجد
امين​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 سبتمبر 2008)

آمين يارب يسوع المسيح

:ray::​


----------



## w_cheval_w (1 سبتمبر 2008)

آمين آمين آمين


----------



## Gondy maghol (1 سبتمبر 2008)

آمين
استجب يا رب.


----------



## ارووجة (1 سبتمبر 2008)

آميـــــــن


----------

